# ppp0 and enp4s0 bridged

## Nreal

Trying to create bridge with eth0 and 4g dongle ppp0 and get this error

boxi root # rc-service net.br0 restart

 * Bringing up interface br0

 *   Destroying bridge br0 ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 *   Creating bridge br0 ...

 *   Adding ports to br0

 *     enp4s0 ...                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *     ppp0 ...

can't add ppp0 to bridge br0: Invalid argument                                                                                 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: net.br0 failed to start

Theres an explanation allready, but im wondering if its fixed allready

"probably indicates that the specified device is not capable of carrying Ethernet frames. In this instance an attempt has been made to bridge onto ppp0, which is probably a PPP interface using IPCP to carry Internet Protocol traffic. Because this does not use Ethernet framing it cannot be used for bridging.

(It is possible to bridge traffic using PPP, but it is necessary to use a different network control protocol called BCP. At the time of writing BCP was not supported by the mainline Linux kernel, but support could be added by means of a patch.)"

 :Question: 

----------

## UberLord

You can't bridge PPP to ethernet.

You can only route over PPP.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Nreal,

Tell us the problem you would like to solve rather than explaining your perceived solution.

----------

